# NK Palace - Essex - May 2012



## nelly (Jun 14, 2012)

*Danbury Palace*

We was keeping the name of this site a bit on the hush due many things, the unchaved condition to name but one, also we are very aware of the headache that naming the place in public would give the father and son security team who protect the place from metal thieves and such, but unfortunately somebody with more gob than brains named it last week on my report and it was seen for a while before it was taken down 

So here it is

Splored with Skeleton Key and Bobo, and special thanks to Trog 
_____________________________________________

*The History*

The Original Danbury Place was built between 1560 and 1589. And was documented during the English Civil War as being owned by the Mildmays but in 1750 Thomas Ffytch, Grandson of Mrs John Mildmay took it over. A map of 1777 of Essex shows Danbury Place well marked and on the outskirts of Danbury itself.














In 1801, Mr Disney Ffytch's sold his life interest in Danbury Place to Sir William Hilary. After his first Wife's death, the house began to fall into decay & was bought in 1826 by Mr John Round who commissioned the Architect Thomas Hopper to built the new Danbury Place a couple of hundred feet from the old building, the foundations can just be seen in the grass.













His Wife had a fear of dying in a fire so a stone staircase was built into the centre of the house. She did die in a fire while retrieving a valuable bracelet from the Raggetts Hotel, Dover Street, London.













Her grave stone in Danbury Churchyards reads:-
"Sacred to the Memory of Susan Constantin Round, beloved wife of John Round Esq., of Danbury Park who perished in the awful conflagration at Raggetts Hotel, Dover Street, London on the morning of 27th May, 1843(?) in the 36th year of her age. Sincerely and affectionately regretted".


















Soon after, in 1845 John Round sold the house to the Ecclesiastical Commissioners as a home for Dr Murray, the Bishop of Rochester when it then became known as Danbury Palace. In 1860 Dr Murray built the Chapel at the rear of the Palace. It was occupied in 1867 by Dr Thomas Legh Claughton (1808-1892) who was then the Bishop of Rochester until 26th April 1877 when St Albans Church became a Cathedral and the Bishop transfered to be the First Bishop of St Albans until he resigned in 1890.


















On the death of Bishop Claughton in 1892 the Palace was sold to Seth Taylor of Putney when it was described in a sales catalogue as "charming and picture with 3 separate staircases, 26 bedrooms and central heating!" Seth sold it on in 1899 to Hugh Hoare who cut down 492 Oak Trees and sold it then to Lieutenant Colonel, the Honourable Alwynne Greville in 1903.


















In 1919 it was bought by General & Mrs Wigan when it was also called Danbury Park as it contained what is now referred to as "The Lakes". In 1922 the Chapel was in a poor state and to enable the restoration work to be undertaken it was partially stripped of its fittings & furniture. A number of items were given to Danbury Church including the second of two 17th Century Flemish Oak chairs (the first being presented by Mrs Claughton in 1892), which are now in the Chancellery.


















A house was built in 1939 on the corner of land, Well Lane/Woodhill Road, for his Gamekeeper and was called Nightingale Cottage. The house has just been replaced and sold for over 1 million pounds.

During the Second World War it was used as a Maternity Hospital and in 1945 the Late Queen Mother visited it to present a layette to the 2,000th baby to be born there












The Wigans left in 1946 and Essex County Council took over and it was used as a Civil Defence Training Centre.

In 1969 Mid Essex Technical College took over.

In 1989 Danbury Park Conference Centre was formed and it was opened for Weddings Receptions etc. Many Danbury functions were held there - the standard was high.

More recently it was renamed and run by Anglian University but they now have their purpose built accomodation in the centre of Chelmsford - making The Palace redundant.
​


----------



## nelly (Jun 14, 2012)

And Up To The Roof
























​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 14, 2012)

As I said on the last thread, a great building and amazing pictures.

Have to say though mate, it's a shame to see it named now. From what I could tell, the name was removed by Krela in super quick time. Either way, like I said, great pics.


----------



## nelly (Jun 14, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> As I said on the last thread, a great building and amazing pictures.
> 
> Have to say though mate, it's a shame to see it named now. From what I could tell, the name was removed by Krela in super quick time. Either way, like I said, great pics.



I think it was SK that removed it, I was quite happy with it being to the dark place for a while but I got a text tonight that made me aware that the name was now out in public so thats that 

Part of the problem maybe that anybody who gets email notifications of a thread that they are subscribed to would have seen the contents of D-Kay post whether it was subsequently removed or not  

Never mind, I don't really want this thread to be taken over with a debate on the rights and wrongs of naming locations, the building is too good for that and should just be enjoyed 

At least I can now include some of the buildings rich history now, every cloud has a silver one!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 14, 2012)

nelly said:


> I think it was SK that removed it, I was quite happy with it being to the dark place for a while but I got a text tonight that made me aware that the name was now out in public so thats that
> 
> Part of the problem maybe that anybody who gets email notifications of a thread that they are subscribed to would have seen the contents of D-Kay post whether it was subsequently removed or not
> 
> ...



Certainly, It's your choice after all mate. The building is stunning like you say and surrounded in so much history! Hopefully it stays nice and safe!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 15, 2012)

The fireplaces are something else,stunning photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 15, 2012)

Beautiful place, it really is  Thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 15, 2012)

a great building and fantastic pictures thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one, been waiting for this! 
Absurdly stunning report and history! 
That fireplace!  
Cheers for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 15, 2012)

I am very much liking this place. Picture 12... is that where urbex ninjas go to do their ballet practice then?


----------



## cogito (Jun 15, 2012)

No workers any more? About a year ago they were stripping stuff out (we snuck in while they were gone for lunch, ha) which has become evident in some of these photos but it doesn't seem they've actually done anything beyond that... Weird how that happens in a lot of places, they just remove stuff then leave it without actually turning the place round for anything or even seemingly finish the job. Makes you wonder why they bother.

Still, it's looking dry and well protected which is something. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 15, 2012)

That's glorious Nelly,love all of it,it's all to good to pick out a favourite but the carved newel posts on the stairway really caught my eye.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 15, 2012)

Absolutley FAB piks of an eyewateringly great looking site, the kinda of place you'd only think to find in Europe or something (I still don't class the UK as Europe)

When I first saw SK's thread on this I was stunned by the beauty of it, couldn't believe my eyes and subsequently mithered him to tell me where it was but as you have said ( Nelly) and SK it had to be kept kinda hidden for all kinds of reasons and as friendly as we may be on here, a lot of us don't personally know each other so I respected SK's lack of response to my enquiries as after all he doesn't know me from adam so's to speak, So Sshhhh... and I spent a couple of hours on googlemaps guessing where it could be (after all I found GT manor myself from clues and that was part of the buzz of going too) , as you can probably guess with nothing to go off it was like lookin for a needle in a haystack and we couldn't find it , so can you imagine how excited we was last night to see where it is, as previously we would have dropped anything to just see this place , the photographic opportunities here look to die for, but our glee has kinda dissapated now. I hope nothing bad happens to this place it just looks so EPIC!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 15, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Absolutley FAB piks of an eyewateringly great looking site, the kinda of place you'd only think to find in Europe or something (I still don't class the UK as Europe)
> 
> When I first saw SK's thread on this I was stunned by the beauty of it, couldn't believe my eyes and subsequently mithered him to tell me where it was but as you have said ( Nelly) and SK it had to be kept kinda hidden for all kinds of reasons and as friendly as we may be on here, a lot of us don't personally know each other so I respected SK's lack of response to my enquiries as after all he doesn't know me from adam so's to speak, So Sshhhh... and I spent a couple of hours on googlemaps guessing where it could be (after all I found GT manor myself from clues and that was part of the buzz of going too) , as you can probably guess with nothing to go off it was like lookin for a needle in a haystack and we couldn't find it , so can you imagine how excited we was last night to see where it is, as previously we would have dropped anything to just see this place , the photographic opportunities here look to die for, but our glee has kinda dissapated now. I hope nothing bad happens to this place it just looks so EPIC!!!



Well said would love to see this but i think the whole world and there grandkids are planning a trip, hold on to your hat NK think you may be in for a bumpy ride  ,feel for SK and Nelly on this one .


----------



## hecsas (Jun 15, 2012)

brilliant pics, fancy a visit there myself soon


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 15, 2012)

I dont want to make enemies but i feel i have to say. I know its been named but then hastily removed and i know people on here would have got emails with the name mentioned but surely to post it up naming and giving all info for the world to see is surely making life easier for the selfish b*****d theives. we all know they trawl these sites. I would have much rather never got to see the place in my life, no matter how stunningly beautiful it is than to see it get trashed. I know it sounds rather pessimistic, hopefully it wont, fingers crossed, it is just such a magnificent place.The pics are great by the way


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 16, 2012)

A great response SK and it's actually great to hear that the owners have been contacted. 

What I didn't know until after my reply is that the Palace has been named on this very forum in 2006 which means the location was already there to be seen for those who wanted to find it.

I just wish people would read reports fully and if the OP did not want to name it, people need to start respecting that and not post the location in their reply which I have seen a few times recently.


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2012)

I totally fail to see the logic in posting this thread. As far as I can tell the only thing you have achieved is to publicise it to anyone who knows how to use a computer and can access Google, and made yourself the one responsible for doing so rather than someone else.

At least before the name wouldn't have been on Google and would have been kept to a small group of people.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 16, 2012)

setting aside all the politics...your report history and photos nelly are simply stunning...beautifully documented and put together..i can just imagine how in awe you all must of felt at her magnificence..and you can feel your passion for these little beauties through your report..brilliant..i really like this one.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 16, 2012)

What a beautiful place with some amazing features...well done for telling sec its out, hopfully PIR's will be put around and you can rest assured its safe. Look at it like you prevented any thiefts before they happened, it wud have got out at some point, who knows, next month, next year, in 5 yrs?? Now atleast something can be done....but i know how you feel!


----------



## temptress (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi i am new to this site, only discovered it recently. I live not too far from this beautiful place and spent the most part of a day there this week. So far it has been left untrashed. sadly work is about to commence here anytime soon. Heartbreaking to see such beautiful houses turned into flats! 
I plan to revisit again very soon, and this time shall ensure that i take my camera!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 11, 2012)

Dam good report and I loved reading the history of the place but I agree should we be posting such a beautiful place on here so soon. Maybe the answer is take the photo's but store them for a few years before getting them out. At least then there is a record of the place.


----------



## daimo_45 (Jul 11, 2012)

There's always one twat! What idiot doesn't realise the thread is named with initials for a reason. I hope he/she got banned!


----------



## DJhooker (Jul 13, 2012)

noobs eh? ah well, great pics and awesome looking place. 

maybe derelictplaces could all gather and squat the place and keep the chavs and pikeys at bay, and use it as an amazing hippie commune hehe


----------

